# EBS contact details mix up,are you one?



## nad (23 Oct 2009)

Received a letter and promotions leaflet from the EBS, with whom i have my mortgage, which had my correct address but not my name, the name on the 1st line was unknown to me, on contacting the ebs i was told that there had been a glitch in the system and a batch of letters had gone out wrongly addressed,just wondering if anyone else on here has recieved a similiar letter? as this wasn't much more than junk mail it didn't make a lot of difference but it might just as easy been a confidential document, like a statement or mortgage application decision.


----------



## MightyTight (23 Oct 2009)

If your name is Ian, then I have your letter sitting unopened in front of me.
I have the same concerns regarding confidentiality, if they messed up this time they can mess up again.


----------



## circle (23 Oct 2009)

I got one meant for someone else also. Good to know that it was an issue at their end as I was slightly concerned in case someone had applied for credit from my address!


----------



## Latrade (23 Oct 2009)

Speaking from recent personal experience it may not be a huge issue. In order to do a mail shot (for adverts) the details are exported from the client system usually into something like XL or Word and a mailmerge done from there.

It's not unknow for the formatting to shift names scan move down one against the addresses. You wouldn't notice because you're dealing with thousands of contacts.

It's more likely to be something akin to this than the details on the actual database being messed with.


----------



## my2leftfeet (23 Oct 2009)

Yes ... we got one. We're only in this house a few years so thought it might have been for a previous owner ... obv not!


----------



## gipimann (23 Oct 2009)

I'll wait with bated breath to see which alias they give me!!


----------



## woodbine (23 Oct 2009)

we're with EBS but live in a rural location(no house number or name) so we couldn't ever receive something meant for us but with the wrong name. 

How many more people are in this situation i wonder?


----------



## Odea (30 Oct 2009)

I suppose there will be no mention of this in their "glossy" cheesy publication that they insist on sending out to me on a regular basis.


----------

